# if you could fetch back a banned member



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

who would you choose guys  if it was me i would fetch the lot back apart from just one kn*b lol


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

Haven't been here long enough...


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

NONE!  . Ok maybe just maybe ackee. I liked him.


----------



## richardrahl (Nov 19, 2007)

If you're including those banned by request... I'd love to see Milky and Mars back. Really miss their contributions. Milky for being a top bloke and Mars for the clever stuff.


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Would bring back all the tdf


----------



## DazUKM (Nov 22, 2012)

Not that they'd want to come back tho lol


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

@Milky


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Zorrin
> 
> I wasn't a member when he was around but I've seen his posts and I like the guy lol.


what about the...

Regards,

John

guy?


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

vetran said:


> who would you choose guys  if it was me i would fetch the lot back apart from just one kn*b lol


whos the knob you wouldn't have back?


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

Resten was a funny guy, made me laugh plenty of time


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> *]whos the knob you wouldn't have back?*


began with letter L mate right sleazy slimy trouble maker


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

IronJohnDoe said:


> Resten was a funny guy, made me laugh plenty of time


I liked how he was a one man army for consumer rights, still is actually.


----------



## BettySwallocks (Aug 1, 2012)

vetran said:


> began with letter L mate right sleazy trouble maker


LXM?

If that's who you mean he was definitely a bit of a cock


----------



## IronJohnDoe (Oct 17, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> I liked how he was a one man army for consumer rights, still is actually.


That also, after his jokes


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]LXM?
> 
> If that's who you mean he was definitely a bit of a cock


no mate not him


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

Jonnylee


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Merkleman said:


> Zorrin
> 
> I wasn't a member when he was around but I've seen his posts and I like the guy lol.


hah his conversations with ausbuilt about drugs.. legendary :laugh: good times


----------



## troponin (Apr 2, 2014)

John Andrew.

Good luck,

John.


----------



## PLauGE (Oct 17, 2010)

vtec_yo said:


> Jonnylee


X2


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

> ]Jonnylee


really liked that guy he just wanted to fight every fcker on the forum lol

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2014)

Not read all the posts.

I would say Freddie Mercury from Queen.


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

1 Zorrin

2 Jonnylee


----------



## Captain-splooge (May 29, 2011)

Raptor because he was a fecking dirty animal

empire boy because he had a great recomp transformation and didnt lick the popular members bum bums


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> what about the...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


He got banned?!

why???


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

Quite a few..

Mars

Resten

Breda

Ackee

Zack amin

TG123

John Stubbs

Jpaycheck


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

ableton said:


> He got banned?!
> 
> why???


He made some homophobic remarks, I think @DiggyV banned him.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

JW 007


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

DutchTony said:


> 2 Jonnylee


Legend. I hope he was real


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

GymGym :whistling:


----------



## A B (Dec 16, 2012)

Conp used to contribute brilliant posts years ago as did ausbuilt so both them for their knowledge and real life experiences not just bro science


----------



## Brook877 (May 16, 2012)

Milky,

Even if only to cut down on all the zyzz threads..


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Zorrin

Zack Amin

Jon Kent

Ackee

Breda

Jonny Lee

And the Mums & Dads favourite:

Gym Gym:laugh:


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

Zorrin for his mad version of science


----------



## militant (Jul 12, 2014)

Merkleman said:


> Zorrin
> 
> I wasn't a member when he was around but I've seen his posts and I like the guy lol.


Me too, his posts cracked me up bigtime lol


----------



## Gary29 (Aug 21, 2011)

Merkleman said:


> Zorrin
> 
> I wasn't a member when he was around but I've seen his posts and I like the guy lol.


This, Zorrin was off the charts crazy, his little thai wife running a brothel upstairs and kicking off on him regularly whilst he was on massive doses of home brew.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

A B said:


> Conp used to contribute brilliant posts years ago as did ausbuilt so both them for their knowledge and real life experiences not just bro science


Con is still on here mate


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

JohnStubbs - the funniest person to grace this Forum

JPayCheck aka Ultimate Warrior


----------



## PaulB (Jun 6, 2010)

romper stomper said:


> JW 007


Don't think he's banned. He left of his own accord

I wouldn't bring anyone back. They really don't have any impact on my life lol


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Milky for sure, guy was a top man


----------



## Archaic (Mar 8, 2010)

richardrahl said:


> If you're including those banned by request... I'd love to see Milky and Mars back. Really miss their contributions. Milky for being a top bloke and Mars for the clever stuff.


Mars wasn't banned by request. He was one of the biggest AAS suppliers in terms of customers that this forum has ever had. I'm amazed it lasted for as many years as it did tbh...


----------



## Kermit2 (Sep 24, 2010)

Add Title


----------



## mrwright (Oct 22, 2013)

So basically most of you just want to join TDF....

Id bring back

regards

John

His posts were always something i looked out for

And what happened to the L man?!


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

Lost soul


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

Vernon LOL what a cvnt


----------



## goodison1972 (Mar 18, 2012)

@Milky


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

mrwright said:


> So basically most of you just want to join TDF....
> 
> Id bring back
> 
> ...


Is zorrin on tdf?


----------



## guvnor82 (Oct 23, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> Is zorrin on tdf?


Anyone care to mp me full name of that form.


----------



## Andy0902 (Aug 21, 2011)

Reston, Breda, John Kent and all that lot. Hilarious stuff.


----------



## sneeky_dave (Apr 2, 2013)

Zorrin and John

Regards

Walter white


----------



## ableton (May 24, 2013)

Sub-Zero said:


> He made some homophobic remarks, I think @DiggyV banned him.


Wow!

i see racist comments on here nearly every day and they don't get banned.

Bring back regards, John


----------



## mattyhunt (Dec 12, 2013)

Don't think I've been here long enough.

But I do remember

Regards,

John


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

was

Regards,

John

the bloke who lived in Thailand the man of wisdom?


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

milky, resten, zorrin, the ultimate warrior, mars


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

Disappointing, 4 pages in and no ones mentioned Laurieloz.


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

rumbaba said:


> Disappointing, 4 pages in and no ones mentioned Laurieloz.


what was he banned for?


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

rumbaba said:


> Disappointing, 4 pages in and no ones mentioned Laurieloz.


He was fvcking irritating!


----------



## rumbaba (Oct 2, 2012)

ellisrimmer said:


> what was he banned for?


Constantly dropping the bottom lip


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

rumbaba said:


> Disappointing, 4 pages in and no ones mentioned Laurieloz.


HAHAHA


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

Gym gym for the win


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

To pick one, probably Raptor.

Talking of filth, is Leeds still about?


----------



## Heavyassweights (Jan 18, 2014)

prob @HDU


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

mrwright said:


> before my time Zorrin so no clue who he is


A mad scientist with a seriously interesting hobby. :bounce:


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

I miss all the decent banter filled up my breaks at work


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

i come on here about 20 times a day and didn't realise half of the people mentioned had been banned. also someone got banned for Homophobic comments? what is this world coming to when you cant even discriminate against anyone.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

jw in comp


----------



## FlunkyTurtle (Aug 5, 2013)

BettySwallocks said:


> what about the...
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Did he get banned?

I thought he died from a test overdose while banging his thai bride.

What a way to go.

Hero


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

vtec_yo said:


> Jonnylee


He was a star lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

2004mark said:


> To pick one, probably Raptor.
> 
> Talking of filth, is Leeds still about?


Only speaking to Raptor yesterday


----------



## ellisrimmer (Sep 9, 2012)

rumbaba said:


> Constantly dropping the bottom lip


lol, he was an odd one


----------



## bayliss (Aug 12, 2010)

henry v


----------



## badly_dubbed (Nov 21, 2011)

GymGym hahahaha the worlds hardest bouncer.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

so many! this forum has lost a good few popular members over the years

John kent, reston and breda were funny cnuts although extreme at points

readyandwaiting was a good laugh, zorrin and raptor were good too

empireboy for his transformation although he wanted his profile removed and left for good

GymGym as said above and johnnylee hahaha, always provided a good laugh

I'm sure theres a lot more but I cant remember them just now


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

gymgym

milky

Raptor

Breda

John Kent


----------



## Sub-Zero (May 2, 2011)

What happened to the creepy Scooby fella..lol

Had some serious cringeworthy posts


----------



## Adz (Jan 29, 2008)

Milky and the Jon the UFC fighter, both seemed to be great on here


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

Mars


----------



## Carlsandman (Aug 30, 2012)

Milky.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

bayliss said:



> henry v


Agreed. Full of knowledge.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

John Kent, rest deserve each other


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Markmuscle caused a stir


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Andy0902 said:


> Reston, Breda, John Kent and all that lot. Hilarious stuff.


Nah I didn't like them


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Noaudi


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Tbh some of these names mentioned were banned by ban happy mods who are no longer here. They should come back.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Fortunatus said:


> was
> 
> Regards,
> 
> ...


Yes and no...Thailand yes wisdom I think not...just plain rude that's why he got banned


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Mey said:


> Tbh some of these names mentioned were banned by ban happy mods who are no longer here. They should come back.


Some named that are banned ( coz obviously didn't kno them all) deserve to stay banned I don't think they were ban happy mods at all I think those boys went too far beyond banter and in groups felt they had power...they were nothing but trouble causers and bullies and it's been much better without them.


----------



## T100 (Oct 8, 2011)

Mars milky breda where the main guys when I joined here, I wonder if breda ever got his hands on a traveller girl?


----------



## Fortunatus (Apr 12, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes and no...Thailand yes wisdom I think not...just plain rude that's why he got banned


Sorry, the way he spoke always sounded like an old man of wisdom to be honest half of what he said made me cringe


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Some named that are banned ( coz obviously didn't kno them all) deserve to stay banned I don't think they were ban happy mods at all I think those boys went too far beyond banter and in groups felt they had power...they were nothing but trouble causers and bullies and it's been much better without them.


You had to 'get' the banter. And they certainly weren't bullies. Misunderstood by those with lack of personality, or by man haters.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I applaud @Skye666 for being honest and open


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> You had to 'get' the banter. And they certainly weren't bullies. Misunderstood by those with lack of personality, or by man haters.


What about poor old tamara. Dr manhattan dragged her name all over here, dragged all sorts of her past up, and targeted her in every thread. If that's not a 'bully' I don't know what is.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

luther1 said:


> You had to 'get' the banter. And they certainly weren't bullies. Misunderstood by those with lack of personality, or by man haters.


No mate, bullies.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

mrssalvatore said:


> What about poor old tamara. Dr manhattan dragged her name all over here, dragged all sorts of her past up, and targeted her in every thread. If that's not a 'bully' I don't know what is.





saxondale said:


> No mate, bullies.


I applaude your honesty guys


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> What about poor old tamara. Dr manhattan dragged her name all over here, dragged all sorts of her past up, and targeted her in every thread. If that's not a 'bully' I don't know what is.


You're a bit confused I think. That's not Docs scene and as for her past, she's done nothing to be ashamed of.

I also think that you are one of the main culprits on here who have their own little 'group'. You only have to look at the people who 'like' your posts and those that you 'like'.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> You're a bit confused I think. That's not Docs scene and as for her past, she's done nothing to be ashamed of.
> 
> I also think that you are one of the main culprits on here who have their own little 'group'. You only have to look at the people who 'like' your posts and those that you 'like'.


That's not his scene? I'd so love to drag her posts out of the PR.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

mrssalvatore said:


> That's not his scene? I'd so love to drag her posts out of the PR.


I bet you would, cookie raider


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> You had to 'get' the banter. And they certainly weren't bullies. Misunderstood by those with lack of personality, or by man haters.


Well not really u may say this because u were one of the gang...I have banter I get it I have personality and I'm. to a man hater but still... Not saying all of them I think some were quite funny but they did target certain people.


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Who cares?

It's the internet, people come and go.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I applaud @Skye666 for being honest and open


Does get me in trouble tho Andy lol


----------



## JonnyBoy81 (Jun 26, 2013)




----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Well not really u may say this because u were one of the gang...I have banter I get it I have personality and I'm. to a man hater but still... Not saying all of them I think some were quite funny but they did target certain people.


Don't we all target certain people who are fcuking idiots and trolls?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Does get me in trouble tho Andy lol


I would love to @Skye666 LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

JW and RS. Not banned but certainly missed. The TD lot obviously but I enjoy their company on the other side.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Don't we all target certain people who are fcuking idiots and trolls?


No can't say I would target...


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

Empireboy purely because fri seeing the quoted posts I reckon he knew his stuff.

Gymgym for the lols

The rest of them wouldn't come back  but I'm glad I'm still in touch with them


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No can't say I would target...


yes but things change, I mean look at us. we fell out previously but now we are tight, a strong unit and example to all the forum. I vote for peace and unity


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> No can't say I would target...


Choice wording. Still,I'd rather have the banter, which, let's be honest, was fcuking funny, than be a kiss @rse


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

Ashcrapper said:


> yes but things change, I mean look at us. we fell out previously but now we are tight, a strong unit and example to all the forum. I vote for peace and unity


No ash...I just accept ur sarcasm with a smile


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> No ash...I just accept ur sarcasm with a smile


im misunderstood


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Choice wording. Still,I'd rather have the banter, which, let's be honest, was fcuking funny, than be a kiss @rse


Lol so,is a kiss **** same as a white knight? ( I try to keep up)


----------



## SickCurrent (Sep 19, 2005)

vetran said:


> who would you choose guys  if it was me i would fetch the lot back apart from just one kn*b lol


 @resten and @Brenda were funny cvuts imo. @Zorrin was a total mind phuck also at times tbh...as was the legend that is @ausbuilt


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol so,is a kiss **** same as a white knight? ( I try to keep up)


Depends on your sex


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i learnt a long time ago never let anyone on internet upset you ashcrapper made me smash stuff up in my house once lol


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> Depends on your sex


Oh I'm defo,female ...if ur referring to me can we stop going round the moon it's making me dizzy spit it out


----------



## DeskSitter (Jan 28, 2013)

SickCurrent said:


> @resten and @Brenda were funny cvuts imo. @Zorrin was a total mind phuck also at times tbh...as was the legend that is @ausbuilt


Brenda mate?


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Skye666 said:


> Oh I'm defo,female ...if ur referring to me can we stop going round the moon it's making me dizzy spit it out


  :lol:


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

vetran said:


> i learnt a long time ago never let anyone on internet upset you ashcrapper made me smash stuff up in my house once lol


haha! really? excellent


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Oh I'm defo,female ...if ur referring to me can we stop going round the moon it's making me dizzy spit it out


I know what sex you are but a white night can't be female. Comprende?


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

Ashcrapper said:


> JW and RS. Not banned but certainly missed. The TD lot obviously but I enjoy their company on the other side.


JW and RS are still about, JW seems to have sprung back to life a bit lately.

Well as much as a nearly dead guy can.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> I know what sex you are but a white night can't be female. Comprende?


Yes that bit I get ...I'm female what am I...entiendo?


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Skye666 said:


> Yes that bit I get ...I'm female what am I...entiendo?


Skye

Male = white knight.

Female. = kiss @ss!

CAn we please stop spinning now  the moon is awfully big.


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

A white knight is a male who stands up for a female on the internet just because she is a female, not because her argument or point has any merit. Which is demeaning for everyone involved.


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

PD89 said:


> A white knight is a male who stands up for a female on the internet just because she is a female, not because her argument or point has any merit. Which is demeaning for everyone involved.


We know that. We're on about the female version.

Keep up. Which part of the moon are you on?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

mrssalvatore said:


> Skye
> 
> Male = white knight.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!! That's sorted then...


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

PD89 said:


> A white knight is a male who stands up for a female on the internet just because she is a female, not because her argument or point has any merit. Which is demeaning for everyone involved.


tell us more


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Yes that bit I get ...I'm female what am I...entiendo?


A true linguist would have answered 'si, comprendo'

Anyway, you are a pink knight


----------



## PD89 (Mar 27, 2014)

Ashcrapper said:


> tell us more


That's about all there is to it.


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> A true linguist would have answered 'si, comprendo'
> 
> Anyway, you are a pink knight


Lol..hardly the only thing pink about me prob is my underwear and even that's limited but I like the fact I'm a knight..it shows I got balls

:thumbup1:


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Skye666 said:


> Lol..hardly the only thing pink about me prob is my underwear and even that's limited but I like the fact I'm a knight..it shows I got balls
> 
> :thumbup1:


So, do you actually have balls? Surely they are pink. Does your underwear have brown stripes?


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

luther1 said:


> So, do you actually have balls? Surely they are pink. Does your underwear have brown stripes?


Luther1 .. Why would u ask such personal questions I havnt asked about ur lil Weener now have I play fair

Edit: ps I like ur avi


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

luther1 said:


> I bet you would, cookie raider


It took her complete concentration


----------



## raptordog (Oct 9, 2008)

I miss @vetran .... he was a old school guy who had been around the block...and worn the t shirt.

Threads like..... "do slugs have ears".....was classic.....


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

> JW and RS. Not banned but certainly missed.


Very missed - dont post because everyone els banned - the banter on the boards was brilliant when they were here ! as well as Hackskii


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Skye666 said:


> Some named that are banned ( coz obviously didn't kno them all) deserve to stay banned I don't think they were ban happy mods at all I think those boys went too far beyond banter and in groups felt they had power...they were nothing but trouble causers and bullies and it's been much better without them.


And I wasn't referring to Breda, Jon Kent and that little crew. More the other knowledgable members mentioned in this thread. Pre 2013.


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

raptordog said:


> *I miss @vetran .... he was a old school guy who had been around the block...and worn the t shirt.*
> 
> *
> Threads like..... "do slugs have ears".....was classic.....*  *[/quote*]
> ...


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

megatron said:


> Vernon LOL what a cvnt


Showing your age with that one!



luther1 said:


> You had to 'get' the banter. And they certainly weren't bullies. Misunderstood by those with lack of personality, or by man haters.


It wasn't only banter. These were grown men acting with deliberate intent to cause emotional distress to other people and financial harm to businesses. The bullying, harassment and trolling of private individuals on and off of UK-M was vile, and inexcusable.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Showing your age with that one!
> 
> It wasn't only banter. These were grown men acting with deliberate intent to cause emotional distress to other people and financial harm to businesses. The bullying, harassment and trolling of private individuals on and off of UK-M was vile, and inexcusable.


Who exactly are you referring to as the people I'm thinking of brought no financial harm to any businesses, nor did they harass or bully?


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

luther1 said:


> Who exactly are you referring to as the people I'm thinking of brought no financial harm to any businesses, nor did they harass or bully?


I've edited your post because your insinuation was untrue and unwarranted.

Please bear in mind that just because *you* aren't aware of something, that doesn't mean that it didn't happen.

My previous post conveyed my point and the reason why a core group of people were banned from this site.

Topic closed.


----------

